# les modèles de messages dans mail



## ChDUP (24 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à toutes et tous !

J'ai un souci avec les modèles de message dans mail (Yosemite)
Je crée mon message, je fais fichier/enregistrer comme modèle
ça ok

ensuite quand je crée un nouveau message, je vais rechercher mon modèle via l'icone tout à droite.
Je le retrouve bien dans "personnalisé" avec son aperçu conforme à ce que j'ai enregistré, mais au clic dessus rien ne se passe.
Le corps de mon message actuel ne change pas.
Par contre, tout fonctionne bien avec les modèles pré-enregistrés par Apple.

est-ce que ça fonctionne chez vous ?
une idée du pourquoi ça merdouille ?
merci !


----------



## ChDUP (26 Janvier 2015)

quelqu'un pour faire un petit essai ?
pour voir si c'est un bug ou si j'ai un problème chez moi.


----------



## ChDUP (2 Février 2015)

UP SVP
merci à la communauté


----------



## emilien34 (6 Février 2015)

Désolé je n'ai pas yosemite


----------



## ChDUP (12 Mars 2015)

help, SVP
J'aurai vraiment besoin de cette fonctionnalité


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir,

ça fonctionne normalement pour moi (Yosemite 10.10.3).


----------



## ChDUP (12 Mars 2015)

merci Renaud
donc il y a bien un probleme chez moi à priori


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2015)

Tu pourrais essayer quelque chose, sans garantie que ça fonctionne.

Quitte Mail.

Les modèles perso sont stockés ici :
(Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur : Finder, menu Aller, appuyer sur la touche Alt pour dévoiler la Biblio qui est cachée par défaut)

~/Bibliothèque/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Application Support/Mail/Stationery/Apple/Contents/Resources/Custom/Contents/Resources

Dans ce dossier tu vas trouver les modèles qui sont des fichiers "xxxx.mailstationery" ou "xxxx" est le nom que tu as donné au modèle.
Glisse-les tous sur le bureau pour ne pas les perdre.

Supprime le dossier : ~/Bibliothèque/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Application Support/Mail/*Stationery*

Ouvre Mail, ouvre un nouveau mail, et crée un nouveau modèle, appelé "test" par exemple.
Ca va recréer la suite : Stationery/Apple/Contents/Resources/Custom/Contents/Resources/test.mailstationery

Et vois si le modèle "test" est fonctionnel, ou non... ?

Si ça ne marche pas, il faudra tester dans une autre session.


----------



## ChDUP (13 Mars 2015)

merci
grâce à tes indications, je me rend compte que ça fonctionne ... très aléatoirement

J'essaie en mettant un simple "test", tout est ok
J'en crée un second en copiant-collant mon mon veritable texte, ça plante, et le test est planté aussi

Je recommence en vidant /Stationery
le simple "test" ne fonctionne pas cette fois

Je recommence
avec 2 lignes de blabla, ça fonctionne
...

bref je n'arrive pas à cerner dans quel cas ça fonctionne et dans quel cas ça plante
en tous cas, je n'ai pas encore réussi à créer mon veritable modèle qui fonctionne.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2015)

Alors il faudrait que tu testes dans une autre session (neuve, créée pour faire ce test) pour voir si le problème est identique ou non.


----------



## joan louis (13 Mars 2015)

je pense que ton modèle peut en lui même poser problème si après la manp' de Renaud31 ton test a fonctionné et s'est mis à ne plus fonctionner au moment où tu as ajouté ton vrais contenu c'est surement ce contenu pose problème (balise non fermé, bout de texte interprété comme du code à tors ...)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2015)

@ ChDUP : tu pourrais aussi faire le test suivant :

Depuis le Finder, fais un double clic sur un fichier xxxx.mailstationery : est-ce que dans Mail, ça ouvre un nouveau message, avec le modèle en question ?

Chez moi, ça fonctionne, que Mail soit ouvert, ou fermé (auquel cas ça lance Mail).


----------



## ChDUP (20 Mars 2015)

Je pense avoir cerné ce qui gêne.
C'est la signature.
La, j'ai réussi à enregistrer mon modèle (le même que celui que j'essaie depuis le début).
Il semble bien fonctionner à partir du moment où je passe la signature sur "aucune" avant de sélectionner le modèle.
Je croise les doigts car ça semble tellement aléatoire ...


----------

